# Make Your Own Blocker Tie Ring For $2!



## Bellas Whinny (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a horse that likes to lean back when she is tied and "Pop" the breakaway halter. It is impopssible to tie her up without her breaking a rope or a halter. So I did some research and came up with the Blocker or Aussie tie ring. Some of the cheapest ones ran about $25, and I was not willing to pay that much for a ring. So I came up with this: 

#1. Is a trailer lock ring, it has the same divider as the blocker tie ring, and I bought a spring clip ring to ue to attach the tie ring to the barn wall.







#2. It opens and closes just like a blocker tie ring.








#3. And this is how I attached them together, all I have to do now is attach it to the barn, and put my lead rope through it!








Ok, I know that this is *NOT* a blocker tie ring, but it still works the same way as one should work, I used it on my horse and she has shown improvement. 
It does look kind of weird, but it works, an you could alo modify it however you like.
I $2 on this, $0.79 for the ring, and $1.19 for the snap. Its a good deal!

*I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOUR HORSE GETS HURT. NEVER LEAVE YOUR HORSE UNATTENDED. *

*USING THIS IS YOUR CHOICE.*


*I WOULD NOT RECCOMEND USING THIS OFF YOUR PROPERTY, AGAIN YOUR CHOICE. *

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

Great idea. I actually own some of the others. But am going to try this. I love them


----------



## Bellas Whinny (Aug 14, 2012)

In the last picture it looks really weird, but it does not actually look like that, it is from the camera angle.


----------



## vera (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this! I've been needing to get one for Cheyenne but I haven't because they cost so much. This is probably a dumb question.. but where can I purchase the trailer lock ring? From my local feed store?


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

Many horse pull back when halter tied. often its a result of a lack of ground work in its initial training....

All I do to save more halters and ropes being broken, is tie a longer rope thru the halter ring and up around the horses neck in *a bowline knot* that wont slip no matter how hard a horse pulls back.. please initially tie the other end up high to stop the horse flipping rite over backwards...

Also a good idea to tie a baling twine string onto the post and your horse onto this so the string breaks first..

I find......... (others will disagree no doubt) but in time a horse that does pull back learns that if he is panicing and he knows the string will break its seems to eventually settle and not do it as much then will eventually stop doing it..

I have had several especially ex race horses that pull back lots... *this works for me....*

_*Tony hides behind a large tree to avoid the incoming flack ..lol*_


----------



## Bellas Whinny (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh yes, sorry I forgot to write that, I bought mine from tool town, and you could find it at canadian tire, and possibly trator supply.


----------



## Bellas Whinny (Aug 14, 2012)

I am sorry, it is actually called a heavy duty lynch. But we use it to lock our trailers. I just read the receipt


----------



## vera (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh I see. Good to know. I don't have a trailer yet but my friends 3 horse slant uses one to close up too.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a bag of them hanging in the garage, they are used to pin on equipment on tractors, plows, bushhogs, scraper blades , etc. Look for a tractor dealer. How do you put the lead line in ? does it tie or just loop through the snap ring.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you look at the tie blocker website, they show you how to loop the lead for 3 levels of resistance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

you could also get an unwanted single jointed snaffle bit and cut it in half at the join in the middle. then you get 2. as long as the rings have a smaller diameter than the length of the mouthpiece sections.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Bellas Whinny - Very good idea. Thank you for sharing. I'll give it a try.

Canterbury - No flack coming from me. I've often used the string tie for breakaway and I've also tied longer than most to give a claustrophic horse some movement to prevent the panic pull (and it really did help them accept being tied).


----------



## Bellas Whinny (Aug 14, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> Bellas Whinny - Very good idea. Thank you for sharing. I'll give it a try.
> 
> Thank you, and you are absoloutly welcome


----------



## horseand (Aug 23, 2012)

seems interesting,i will try,thank you for sharing!


----------

